# It's finally over!



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Almost 3 years after moving out I finally got the divorce finalized this morning! Everything went really fast in the courtroom because it was uncontested. Basically say yes and no a few times and you're done. For those interested in the "deal" I got with the ex:

6 month split (I get Jan-June, she gets the other 6 months)
When you don't have primary custody you get standard visitation (1,3,5 weekend) and Thursday nights after school until 8PM (to go to dinner or something).
We still split holidays like normal custody stuff (alternating Thanksgiving and Christmas, etc)

Even though the time is 50/50 they still require you to even out the salary differences and since I make 2 times what she does then I end up paying her the difference. Meaning instead of having me pay her the full 30% for 6 months and her pay me the full 30% for the other six months they just look at those two numbers and the difference goes to the poorer parent.

Kids have been basically on the visitation schedule anyways for the past 3 years so they aren't going to notice a difference in that regard.

I can officially call her my ex now.....and this is a good thing  Open to any questions from others going through the process.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats, having it official really is awesome.

That's a complicated sounding schedule.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

That's standard possession in Texas?

If interested, look at expanded. It's your right. Overnights on Thursday AND Sunday until they go back to school on Monday.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

And congrats on your new life.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Ceegee said:


> That's standard possession in Texas?
> 
> If interested, look at expanded. It's your right. Overnights on Thursday AND Sunday until they go back to school on Monday.


Sorry, yes we did expanded, sort of. pick up on Fridays and they go back Monday morning to school. Thursdays though are just after school to 8PM instead of every single week packing their stuff up to go spend one night with the other parent. They get into a rhythm and it felt like it would just upset that too much.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

For us Thursday's roll in seamlessly to the weekend. 

The kids have everything at my place - more even - that they have at their moms. 

Before d was final we had until 8:00 too (XW refused to allow it so I conceded to get the process going). That was a stressful proposition fitting homework, dinner, showers, etc into a few hours. 

Once final, the decree allowed Thursday overnights. It's nice especially this week with Thanksgiving coming up. It allows me an overnight visit before not seeing them again for almost two weeks.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the other side.


----------



## NewLifePlease (Oct 31, 2014)

Question: why did it take 3 years? Were you unable to agree over money?


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

NewLifePlease said:


> Question: why did it take 3 years? Were you unable to agree over money?


There just wasn't a rush because we were already sharing custody and comfortably living on opposite sides of town. neither of us were trying to get married again. Some issues were child support and the custody but when we finally got a lawyer to sit down and explain the court process to us we figured out there are some things you don't get to argue over and that moved it along pretty quick.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Alright, somebody teach him the secret handshake and get him a T-shirt.

Sometimes it feels good just to get the finality.
The nice part is you have the opportunity for a new life and this time you have a better idea of what you really want.


----------

